# Table saw stand with casters?



## VintageFlatulence (Jan 1, 2017)

I guess this is a safety issue so I'll start here.

I have a Craftsman 113 table saw on the metal stand. I have been wanting to make a new stand with casters, but as I research I see that a number of folks prefer wheels that raise and lower the saw so that it sits directly on the floor while in use. But I also see a lot of attractive designs of bases with casters under them.

So I guess this question is posed to those who use casters on custom built bases.

Do you notice any shifting of the saw when using it? Is it enough to cause concern for safety and/or accuracy of the cut?

I'd certainly appreciate your input.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely would not use casters. They always move, even the best locking casters.

I only have a router table with casters (bench dog locking wheels) and it works ok because it is light and the workflow is very different. I would not attempt that with my table saw.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have my tablesaw on a stand I built and it has 3" double-locking casters. Been using it for 2+ years and never had any issue. These are the casters I used.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I put my 800 pound Hammer K3 sliding table saw on non-locking casters and it stays put while using. In fact, it takes some real shoving to make it move. I did this to make this big saw repositionable in my relatively small shop to allow for long boards which in my basement shop are rare. In fact, most of my machines are on non-locking casters and don't move when using. My theory if if you are moving one of these machines with pressure, you are doing something very wrong. However, I generally only make smaller things, not big cabinets or very large projects.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a 113 on casters for 30 year and almost never locked the casters, it made it easy to shove out of the way when I needed to in my tight shop. I never had any trouble feeding lumber through the blade and having the saw move. It was one of those things I worried about when building the stand that turned out to be a non-issue.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have my Delta TS on locking casters and have not ever had a problem with the unit shifting. The saw has cast iron wings and a 60" extension and the station I built has plenty of weight. The whole unit sits on a torsion box and having the added mass helps keep the whole thing from moving when the wheels are locked down.

If you're considering a simple mobile base or just adding caters to the metal stand, that might not be very stable. If you can, consider something like this:


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I have my Craftsman 113 on casters and it won't move when cutting wood. In fact, it can be frustrating when you forget to unlock one wheel and you wonder why the cart won't move when trying to put it back in place.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> I have my tablesaw on a stand I built and it has 3" double-locking casters. Been using it for 2+ years and never had any issue. These are the casters I used.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1

Double locking is the key, wheels don't rotate OR swivel. Used on my planer stand and I think would be secure enough for a table saw. Also, using casters is so easy, you might as well try it.

I'll admit I use a stand on my TS that raises and lowers the whole saw with a foot pump. And I'd do that again because by lifting the whole saw it lifts the extension table attached to the side. FYI, it's the SawStop ICS mobile base at ~$300+. So not cheap. Worth it to me, but I still think casters can get the job done, if a bit less convenient to use.


----------



## Megalos (May 29, 2018)

Could you just whip up some kind of wheel chocks for the casters?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Some casters move easily and others don't move that easily. Usually small dia wheel casters on a swivel don't move that easily, especially when the machine is heavy. Large dia casters similar to shopping cart casters move too easily for a saw. Ideally, the saw should be firmly positioned so it can't move no way. Depending on the type of caster wheel material used it may move easily or not. Whatever caster you use, I would make sure it has both wheel and swivel brakes and they only are needed on 2 of the wheels. Brakes are difficult to apply on 4 casters, as the brake usually swivels under the base and become inaccessible to your foot. I would put 2 swivel or non-swivel casters at the rear of the saw base and 2 swivel casters with dual brakes on the front


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Ignore me and use casters! LOL.

I am surprised there are so many using them. I know locking casters are much better now, but I don't like the swivel when you move the tool even when locked. I like the bases with two wheels and two adjustable feet. Better for leveling on uneven floors.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

> Ignore me and use casters! LOL.
> 
> I am surprised there are so many using them. I know locking casters are much better now, but I don t like the swivel when you move the tool even when locked. I like the bases with two wheels and two adjustable feet. Better for leveling on uneven floors.
> 
> - BroncoBrian


Double locking casters also lock the swivel. But I agree, if the wheel locks, but still swivel, then things can still move around a bit.


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

I've got a Shop Fox mobile base under my C'man TS:










It's been 'modified' (using another Shop Fox base), to six swivel casters with the lockdown feet. That and/or with the outfeed table extended: It doesn't move. But raising the lockdowns (and dropping the outfeed table) it will move freely out of the way.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Good quality casters will not move when locked. Don't use the once with the swivel arm. I would get the step on/step off type where the wheel and the swivel both lock.

I've used the locking swivel casters HD carries on assembly tables and they are excellent.

Here's a link.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

every tool and bench in my shop is on casters,most of the time i dont even lock them and have not had an issue in the last 25 years,i wouldn't worry about it.i highly recommend polyurethane casters,ive tried em all and their the best.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I just bought 5" locking casters to use on a Craftsman TS base that I found on the side of the road. I plan on attaching plywood to the bottom and top of the base. The bottom will act as a storage shelf and the bolt on vs threaded casters are cheaper. On the top I will attach my new DW735. I got the large 5" so I can roll it down my small shop ramp for long boards or just to free up floor space. My jointer has four locking casters however I only have needed to lock the two facing me to keep it stationary. Even if I had a larger shop I would still prefer casters. It makes changing positions easy and cleanup a breeze. I like the lever lock better than the rocker style because it is easy to visually check the status.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

My Craftmans saw originally had the two front casters could be lifted off the floor with a foot lever and rubber feet would sit on the floor but the back was still on two fixed wheels (not casters). Never had any problem with it. Always stayed where I put it. They had brackets that allowed them to attach to the angles legs and be straight down.


----------



## FBtool (May 5, 2017)

I have a Craftsman TS also. It is on a mobile base and works great. The front two wheels are lowered with a lever at each wheel. When the wheels are disengaged the saw is sitting on the floor on rubber pads and will net move!


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

My Laguna Dovetail saw sits on a Bora mobile base. The locks lift the wheels so the saw sits on adjustable pads.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a Dewalt table saw on shop made stand equipped with locking casters. Knowing that there is no such thing as a level concrete floor, I installed locking casters on all four corners, just to be sure. Been using this set up for over three years in two different shops now without any problems. It sure helps to be able to roll your TS out of the way when you're not using it, especially in a shop where space is at a premium.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I have my Delta TS on locking casters and have not ever had a problem with the unit shifting. The saw has cast iron wings and a 60" extension and the station I built has plenty of weight. The whole unit sits on a torsion box and having the added mass helps keep the whole thing from moving when the wheels are locked down.
> 
> If you re considering a simple mobile base or just adding caters to the metal stand, that might not be very stable. If you can, consider something like this:
> 
> - Ripper70


Funny! they don't look like cast iron wings. Your setup is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## ChuckJR (Jan 30, 2020)

I maked a twelve ft. long table saw and storage center, it's heavy. I put four 4" casters on it & two more fixed 4" wheels on it. I made them so you can manually turn them. if you tow them in the center wont move. It also lets me steer the center.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

My Unisaw is on casters, never a problem of it moving while I'm using it. Only a problem moving the beast out of the way when not in use…


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just put retractable casters under my jointer. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MBYRX83/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Only a few bucks more than a quality caster. I think I'll get some for the rest of my tools. I have locking casters on my work bench. Moves all over.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Got three of the step on lock type on my shop made table saw cart. Used three because the concrete floors in shops aren't always level, and if one wheel isn't sitting exactly flat on the floor, didn't want any issues. Three years later, have not had any problem with the TS moving on me.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Adding to my original comment: Use the BEST quality locking casters you can find. DON'T BE CHEAP!!! Even the most expensive locking casters are a helluva lot cheaper than hospital bills, and better than losing fingers or worse….


----------



## Krystoph (Apr 4, 2020)

Have them on my DW746, factory mobile base that raises up and down. It only moves when I get physical with it.
Couldn't you get an aftermarket Mobile Base from Grizzly or another?


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I have the same saw and bought $10 work of locking wheels from rural king and built a base from scrap 2×4 lumber. Has worked great so far. If u bought all new lumber/wheels/bolts/screws it would still b less than a $25 project


----------



## Renegade1LI (Jan 21, 2020)

I built a custom base with some storage, used 2×2 angle with heavy duty casters on out riggers. I like having the option to roll it outside if ripping epae or something nasty. I still plan to add jacking bolts, just haven't needed them yet. The aux fence with t slot for feather boards really added a good layer of safety, I try to always use them. after polishing the top I cleared coated with urethane, no more rust!


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

I have a 10" Craftsman. Installed locking casters on the back side and loosely bolted two pieces of pipe to the front, both sides. The pipes hang down out of the way until I want to move the saw, but swing up to use as handles. I've never had any problems with movement.


----------

